
Your Next Car Could Have a Firewall - ourmandave
http://www.thedrive.com/tech/26135/your-next-car-could-have-a-firewall
======
T3OU-736
Seems the car manufactures jumped over one important bit: that it is necessary
for the vehicle computer to be always connected and listening for incoming
connections.

I'm merely a consumer of automotive technology, so perhaps I do not understand
the engineering need for this. Convenience functions like "remote start" and
ability to poll remote stats? Something else?

